# I'm Trying Satori...



## Auburn1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

Based upon numerous positive postings here about Satori, I decided to try it...just ordered a 10-pack of seeds from the Attitude Seedbank...

Wish me luck...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2013)

Greenest of mojo on your satori.... It is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Greenest of mojo on your satori.... It is a wonderful thing.



Thanks.  I've got a few AK47 plants now about 2 weeks from flower mode...I'll start the Satori seeds as soon as I get them...


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2013)

Green mojo... I have 3 Satori seedlings going myself.


----------



## rebel (Sep 9, 2013)

cheaper from mandalas site, i just ordered satori and mandala 1
also get free - 4 to 8 seeds Chill-OM
they take paypal
i think shipped to US was like 86 bucks for the 2 strains
i had trouble with the webpage but they responded quickly and took my order via email


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope you enjoy the Satori.  It really is my favorite strain.  I know nothing about the Chill-OM.  I will look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 9, 2013)

I look forward to a smoke report.  Satori is on my wish list.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 13, 2013)

iv also been hearing alot about satori and added it to my "wish list" for future orders...

THG what sites do you prefer for ordering? im looking for, what i guess everyone is, good soild genetics, reg seeds prefered over femed/auto and for reasonable prices, and i guess a bonus of possible freebes that arnt total garbage no names from no name companies...


----------



## rebel (Sep 14, 2013)

i ordered straight from mandalas site, cheepest prices i could find. they take paypal. friendly, quick, responses. mines on the way !
also get freebies. they also have a great selection of other breeders now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2013)

Mandala is only open part of the year for direct sales to people.  If you want to order directly from Mandala, you need to do it before the 15th of Oct.  It is cool that they take PayPal--I didn't think that PP dealt with things Cannabis related.  Interesting, too that they are selling others' gear, too.  

Sunakard, I generally order from Attitude--they carry seeds from a lot of different breeders.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah i went with sea of seeds this time around since iv heard alot of attitude orders are getting ganked by customs in chicago... just wondering what youve used for a while. thanks THG


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 24, 2013)

HappyHead said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I too love love love Satori! It is possibly my favorite daytime smoke. It is so positive, so uplifting, so fog clearing, so absolutely fruity and fantastic.
> 
> ...



I just wish they offered a feminized Satori.

I live in the southeastern US, and it's so hot here June-through-September that I can't flower during those 4 months...oh for LEDs that really flowered...but that's another topic.

Anyway, since my flowering time is limited, I can't hardly afford to use non-feminized seeds.  But I'm gonna try Satori anyway.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 25, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Mandala is only open part of the year for direct sales to people. If you want to order directly from Mandala, you need to do it before the 15th of Oct. It is cool that they take PayPal--I didn't think that PP dealt with things Cannabis related. Interesting, too that they are selling others' gear, too.
> 
> Sunakard, I generally order from Attitude--they carry seeds from a lot of different breeders.


 
I ordered straight from Madalla....... used paypal...... I have hashberry and Satori in flower now........ love them...... Hashberry has got to one of the eaasiest plants ever to grow.


----------

